# CoDec :  lire & convertir du .mpc (sous Mac Os 9)



## mimi l'angevin (19 Octobre 2006)

S L C !

J'aimerais lire des fichiers .MPC, puis les convertir en .WAV par exemple mais Google n'apporte pas grand chose à ma recherche, :modo:.
Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2006)

Ca me dit quelque chose cette extension. Ils viennent d'où ces fichiers .mpc ?


----------



## denousse (20 Octobre 2006)

mpc2aiff 
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18923


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2006)

denousse a dit:


> mpc2aiff
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18923



Ok, j'ai du voir ça sur les Vidéo CD du CDI (de Philips)


----------



## Namida (20 Octobre 2006)

denousse a dit:


> mpc2aiff
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18923



Oui, mais non. Sa recherche porte sur OS 9.

Apr&#232;s un long tour dans les m&#233;andres du web, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; si ce n'est ceci.
N'ayant jamais utilis&#233; cette version de Mac OS, je ne sais pas si le Terminal &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; impl&#233;ment&#233;. :rose:



melaure a dit:


> Ca me dit quelque chose cette extension. Ils viennent d'o&#249; ces fichiers .mpc ?



Site officiel. Wikip&#233;dia.


----------



## mimi l'angevin (23 Octobre 2006)

Merci à tous.
La page de Wikipedia est sans appel malheureusement :  rien pour les purs Mac !


> * Du fait de sa portabilité, Musepack peut être utilisé sur de nombreux systèmes d'exploitation, pour l'encodage comme pour le décodage : Microsoft Windows, Linux, Mac OS X, etc.



Sinon j'ai un copain qui a Virtual PC, voilà l'origine des MPC.
Il a réussi à les lire  (avec Winamp, je crois); par contre le processeur, m'a-t-il dit, était trop faible pour une conversion.
De mémoire, il a VPC 4 & Windows 98 SE comme moi, le tout sur Mac identique.
Je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai moi-même, je vais voir si j'ai le temps

Conclusion :  avec de plus gros Macs peut-être ?


----------



## Yuls (24 Octobre 2006)

mimi l'angevin a dit:


> Conclusion :  avec de plus gros Macs peut-être ?



Oui, avec un plus gros, du G4 au CoreDuo...


----------



## mimi l'angevin (26 Octobre 2006)

Namida a dit:


> je ne sais pas si le Terminal était déjà implémenté


Non, le Terminal est considéré comme préhistorique ici. On attendait Copland & on a eu Unix. 


Yuls a dit:


> Oui, avec un plus gros, du G4 au CoreDuo...


A la réflexion, mon copain devait parler du faux organe du faux PC  (le processeur PC). Un petit tour par un logiciel (s'il ne s'agit que de ça !) doit freiner terriblement les choses.

Il a Virtual PC 6, lui, finalement. VPC 7 sur ton Core Duo serait-il suffisant ?  C'est loin d'être sûr

Je te relis Tu as l'air de dire que ça marche Bon, tant mieux !


----------

